

Half-Life HeadCrab Zombie Rendered in WebGL w/ animation - darien
http://www.webgl.com/2012/04/webgl-demo-half-life-zombie-model/

======
zrgiu_
While this doesn't really show anything we haven't seen before done in WebGL,
it's good to have because it shrinks the perception of the gap between browser
and native apps/games.

We saw tons of demos of what WebGL can do (i think the Quake one still being
the best port of a destkop game to webgl), now it's time to bring the games to
the browser, even if just one zombie at a time.

~~~
darien
I definitely agree with you. One of the hurdles (from what I can understand)
is that not many of the WebGL frameworks support robust physics and collision
detection (Fundamental to any 3D game). This is being addressed however, most
recently by the CubicVR WebGL framework, which you can see an example of in
their 'Physics Vehicle Truck Heightfield Demo'
[http://www.webgl.com/2012/03/webgl-game-demo-cubicvr-
physics...](http://www.webgl.com/2012/03/webgl-game-demo-cubicvr-physics-
vehicle/)

